# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kan ze zwanger zijn?

## Jojo76

_Hoi allemaal.

Een vriendin van mij vroeg mij iets waar ik geen antwoord op kon geven en hopelijk kunnen jullie ons helpen. 

Mijn vriendin heeft 23 juni haar laatste menstruatie gehad en ze heeft 1 juli onveilige sex gehad met haar vriend. Ze slikt de pil niet meer en normaal gebruiken ze dus alleen een condoom. Ze wil nu heel graag weten of ze het risico loopt om zwanger te zijn?

Ik hoop dat jullie ons kunnen helpen._

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Jolanda,

Wanneer zij de pil niet meer slikt en onveilige seks heeft gehad is er natuurlijk altijd een kans op een zwangerschap.

Wanneer zij niet zwanger wilt worden is het toch echt aan te raden om een vorm van anticonceptie te gebruiken. Danwel opnieuw beginnen met de pil of áltijd een condoom gebruiken!

----------


## Jojo76

_Dank je voor je reactie Sylvia. Ik zal je reactie doorgeven.

Ze gebruiken normaal altijd wel een condoom maar dit keer was haar vriend te snel.  De pil slikt ze liever niet meer vanwege het feit dat er veel tantes in haar familie zijn met borstkanker._

----------


## sietske763

als ik je post zo lees, lijkt het alsof ze pas op het laatste moment een condoom gebruiken...........dus; ""voor het zingen de kerk uit""
levensgevaarlijk......in voorvocht zitten ook zaadcellen.

----------

